# Online service manuals



## cwd007 (Jun 27, 2012)

<P>Hello Ladies & Gents, I'm new to this site so bear with me if Im not in line.</P>
<P> </P>
<P>My question is, does anyone know of a good web site that I can download free service manuals for most residential HVAC units?<IMG class=inlineimg border=0 alt=0 src="http://www.hvacsite.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" smilieid="110"></P>
<P>Thanks in advance</P>
<P>Saint</P>


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Copy and paste from other sites, or word processors, doesn't work well here.


----------



## VersaTek (Jun 24, 2012)

To the original poster, you will be hard-pressed to find one website that has access to every manual for every piece of equipment from every manufacturer.

You will have better look finding manuals for specific makes and models.

A lot of this information is kept under somewhat lock-and-key by the manufacturers and is only accessible (from them at least) if you are a dealer or contractor.

There are other resources out there though.

Honestly, Google is your best friend when it comes to that.

Simple determine which model you need to know more about and then Google it with the word "manual" and usually within the first one to two pages you will find some decent literature.


----------



## cwd007 (Jun 27, 2012)

*Looking for Manuals....still*

Thanks Vesa tech for your reply, I did however do an exhaustive search on line before I stumbled onto this cool hvac professional site, and I came up short. The specific unit that I’m looking for is a (Comfort maker) made by ICP (Inter city Products) Model # GNI120A020DIN mainly looking for the wiring schematic.
Thanks 
Saint


----------



## VersaTek (Jun 24, 2012)

I can't find a wiring diagram anywhere.

You will have to talk to a dealer or the manufacturer themselves.


----------



## cwd007 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks Versa Tek, will do.
Saint


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Are you looking for  this.


----------

